# I have tiny bubbles all over my plants....why all of the sudden?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I added the plants today in the morning and there were no bubbles on them. Once I fertilized, turned on the light and set up my new Co2 system, few hours later the plants have tiny little bubbles on the leaves, especially underneath. These are definitely not air bubbles since they are very small. Did I do something wrong in the tank? By the way, the water and eco-complete have been cycling in there for a few days. 

Am I adding too much Co2? I am only running it at 2 bubbles per second and I made sure of that by doing multiple tests. The only fish in the tank are ottos and they are doing just fine.

I just looked at them again and they seem to be bubbling. Counted 26 bubbles per minute coming from each plant. Man, I hope they don't die because they look like miniature air stones.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

That _is_ pearling! Congradulations! It's completely normal. The bubbles given off can vary in size, my Anubias constantly gives off little sreams of minute bubbles from its rhizome, or I see dime-sized bubbles under the leaves sometimes. The plants are just really _really_ happy, and are adjusting to the new environment. Think of starving for three days, then getting an all you can eat buffet at White Castle or something. Start off with lower lighting periods, maybe 8 hours a day, and work your way up to 10 or 12 over a week or so, as not to "overwork" the plants. It really is a pretty sight when _all_ of the plants are pearling heavily.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

rotfl

I don't mean to laugh but I was worried, at one time, about that also.

In truth your plants are happy, its called pearling. When the plants are healthy and photosynthesizing they produce oxygen. When the water reaches 100% oxygen saturation, the oxygen can no longer dissolve and gets released to the surface.

Good Jobartyman:


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

My plants seem to be doing great except the anubias. The leaves on them are turning yellow and the edges are starting to become transparent. I do not know the GH/KH levels as I am getting the kit tomorrow. (if anything is opened). So far I have had the plants set up for 3 days so I only fertilized 3 times. The first day I added Seachem Equilibrium and Seachem Flourish....the next day I added KNO3 and KH2PO4, today I added the Seachem Flourish. It seems that the anubias are dropping like crazy. I was not sure how much Macros to add on the second day so I just added a tiny bit. Maybe I added too little KNO3 and KH2PO4?

I am still very new at this so any help would be appreciated.

Oh yes, I am getting 3.66 wpg, light stays on 11 hours a day and I inject Co2 at 2 bubbles per second. 2 ottos are also in the tank.


PLEASE HELP. 8-[ 8-[ 8-[


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

It would help if you let us know how much of each fert you've been adding...


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Laith said:


> It would help if you let us know how much of each fert you've been adding...


I'm going to get the measuring spoons today since I was just doing tiny pinches.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

When my plants turn yellow and transparent, it usually means an iron deficiency (white means a calcium deficiency). This usually applies to the Swords more than my Anubias though. That is to say, my Anubias have never gone transparent, but they have gone a yellow tint early on before I started using fertilizer.


----------

